# This is why we learn the basics...



## Spastic_Dove

Oh my god. WHAT


----------



## SmoothTrails

That had to hurt the poor horse!!! why in the world would somebody like that be riding at all


----------



## chelssss(:

:shock: The landing after the yellow oxer for sure had him singing the high notes.


----------



## Plains Drifter

I can't believe they didn't stop that guy from riding.


----------



## chelssss(:

When I first started watching it, I noticed It was going to be an interesting video of an interesting ride as soon as he started to trot the horse. You could tell he didn't know how to use neither his legs, or hands, and he had no center balance between his shoulder, hip, and leg.


----------



## nirvana

:shock:Lordy that video makes me cringe! That poor horses back! Can you imagine being one of the other competitors there?? I thought I wasnt good at juming! He NEEDS to go back to basics. And that horse must be bomb proof.... not duming his rider after all that!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

To be honest with you, it seriously looks like the rider was drunk, lol, and if so, he did a **** good job at staying on everytime he went airborne!!! How the heck did he manage to get his feet back in the stirrups everytime after the landing!! 

Wow, that poor horse, especially the part where the guy was truly airborne and then landed back down on the neck, that part made me cringe!!!! What a truly lovely horse though, hopefully the **** rider doesn't ruin him for good.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

Holy Moly Batman! I can't believe he didn't fall off! Thats crazy. Who the heck let him in there?


----------



## smrobs

That poor horse. I have ridden in an english saddle like 5 times and I think I could do better than that. Was it grab any idiot from the audience and toss him on a jumping horse day at the stadium or what? Those few strides where he was without stirrups I think were the best of the entire ride.


----------



## Mrs B

Aww, I feel for that poor horse!!! Actually, I feel bad for the guy too...I hope he had a cup on and wasn't planning on having children.


----------



## luvmyperch

Oh my god! How has that guy managed to get to that level??? Who is his trainer and why haven't they been run of business?


----------



## VanillaBean

that truly disturbed me.


----------



## Mickey4793

It almost looks like some rider got bored and said to a random person off the street with no prior horse experience "I'll give you ten bucks if you ride my horse!"


----------



## gypsygirl

ive seen a lot of bad riders/jumpers, but never anything even CLOSE to that bad.....poor horse ! i would have bucked him off long ago...


----------



## bubblegum

he was definatly better at jumping wihout stirrups, silly ******


----------



## CrazyChester

Wouldn't have that have hurt, him and the horse? I wounder what everyone else thought of him.

Silly boy...He is going to get himself killed


----------



## Shalani

Ive seen 5yr old children jump better than that, how ashamed would you be seeing that vid of your self... or a student....

Lengendary horse though!


----------



## Shalani

If you watch his legs closley you can see he grips with the knees and doesnt have any weight in his feet & know one informed him to keeps his heels down lol, hence the reason he rides best with no stirrups and fly out the saddle over every jump


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Oh thank goodness- I just learned on another forum he is a polo player. Very glad to know this isn't something he's trained in or think's is okay!


----------



## heyycutter

1)that horse is a complete saint to let that guy ride him
2)that guy has awesome balance to stay on after going completely airborne, getting his stirrups back and not fall off every single time. 
its truely shocking


----------



## Allison Finch

He was using a jumping style that was popular in the 70's called "athletics". It was popular among many european riders. I was hoping that it had faded from people's memories. Unfortunately.....here it is again.

Frank Chapot's teaching of the "American" jumping style replaced most of the "athletic" styling.

What a wonderful horse. Especially since it is the rider jumping onto his neck that made it impossible for him to lift his forehand over the jump, resulting in his "refusal".


----------



## azarni

GUYS GUYS GUYS.

This is a rube act. A joke ride. It's circulating facebook and COTH too. I didn't realize it either, until somebody else pointed it out to me.

Watch the video again, and carefully - he loses his stirrup twice and both times his position is perfect.

Especially watch the slow motion. His leg stays into position then he _kicks_ it back after the horse's motion. He doesn't slam the horse's back even once - watch it carefully, and you'll see that he puts his weight into the stirrups and actually lands softly. He never once bangs the horse's mouth.

Believe it or don't. The horse has nothing to complain about, the rider is a true expert.


----------



## Allison Finch

azarni said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS.
> 
> This is a rube act. A joke ride. It's circulating facebook and COTH too. I didn't realize it either, until somebody else pointed it out to me.
> 
> Watch the video again, and carefully - he loses his stirrup twice and both times his position is perfect.
> 
> Especially watch the slow motion. His leg stays into position then he _kicks_ it back after the horse's motion. He doesn't slam the horse's back even once - watch it carefully, and you'll see that he puts his weight into the stirrups and actually lands softly. He never once bangs the horse's mouth.
> 
> Believe it or don't. The horse has nothing to complain about, the rider is a true expert.


 
And I am telling you that this was a fairly common jumping style when I was showing GP's. It was not all that uncommon in the day. You still see it, occasionally.
This guy may have been clowning, but I think he was simply using the old "athletic" style, IMHO. Anyone risking that kind of crash.....I doubt it.


----------



## azarni

What, exactly, is the style? What were the riders trained to do?
Just asking because I've never heard of it. Videos of other examples of this riding style would also be appreciated.


----------



## EveningShadows

I'm thoroughly disgusted...


----------



## boxer

It may be a joke or not but the way he treated that horse was despicable. After the poor horse mistimed the jump and refused he hauled on it's mouth horribly and then gave it a huge whack with the whip to get it to gallop off again. that is SO wrong.


----------



## azarni

That is very true.


----------



## Allison Finch

azarni said:


> What, exactly, is the style? What were the riders trained to do?
> Just asking because I've never heard of it. Videos of other examples of this riding style would also be appreciated.


As posted earlier, it was called "athletics" and it, supposedly, was to keep off the horses back interfering with the horse less.......right!

Anyway, it was seen quite a bit in the 70's, so I'm not sure where you would find videos. If you know how to get hold of copies of the Chronicle of the Horse from that time period, you will see plenty of photos of that style. I hated it then, and I still do.

They would totally swing their legs back and off the horse. They let the irons push them through the air.


----------



## Jillyann

This video is seriously disturbing. I dont even know what to say... TERRIBLE riding.


----------



## Aoi Miku

Anyone who doesn't think this is utterly disgusting should..
1: Never ride a horse.
2: Never own a horse
3: Never have anything to do with a horse or any other animals.

To be honest, this just proves how incompetent the Show Jumping judges are.
The rules clearly state that a poor display of crop, spurs or bits give grounds for disqualification and suspension.

But then again, depends on what country it is ¬¬


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh wow...that poor horse :-( Somebody needs to tell him he may want to go back to jumping 12" cross rails for awhile and work on his form!


----------



## midnightbright

That is Horrable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jillyann

Allison Finch said:


> He was using a jumping style that was popular in the 70's called "athletics". It was popular among many european riders. I was hoping that it had faded from people's memories. Unfortunately.....here it is again.
> 
> Frank Chapot's teaching of the "American" jumping style replaced most of the "athletic" styling.
> 
> What a wonderful horse. Especially since it is the rider jumping onto his neck that made it impossible for him to lift his forehand over the jump, resulting in his "refusal".



I am NOT being rude to YOU.. Just kind of in general, but how the heck can this be a style of riding? That poor horse is getting yanked at the mouth, and spanked with a crop, and spurred to go faster, when the guy clearly has no idea what he is doing!:-x errrggg


----------



## gogirl46

That horse deserves a medal and the rider... well he deserves not to live.

The poor horse, he was just done. He was like "I ain't jumping this. You can jump it yourself". 

And tha rider... OMGOMGOMGOMG AAAAAAAH! He put all of his weight in his rear and then shifted it to the horse's neck and then he jumped it on his own and I severly hope that that experience has rendered him unable to have children. EVER.

Seriously, if I had been there and not been strck dumb by this guy's blatantly horrible attempt at riding, I wuold've run out into the arena and either spooked the horse (sorry horseh) or stand in front of the jump and refused to let the horse go over, then pull the rider of the horse and tell him to just give up the act cause he is an awful rider and he will never be better. EVER.

And he.. he just... I'm so ticked I can't even type.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

What the heck kinda riding was that!!?!?! I think I could ride 50x better than him and I haven't jumped for 3 years  And why'd he beat the poor horse at 3:01???


----------



## eventerdrew

didn't read the whole thread so forgive me ...

but are we sure that he isn't one of those people who plays the sport where they do archery, riding, and swimming (maybe swimming idk)?

Might explain his lack of skills.

I love that horse. Purely because he's so good to him.


----------



## ridergirl23

^thats a good point,  i didnt read the whole thread either, but your right, he could definitly be one of those people


----------



## justsambam08

Oh my god. I've jumped MAYBE twice in my whole life, and I have better balance and position than him! I cant believe he managed to stay on!


----------



## Lucara

I have to believe that this is some sort of stunt/joke. There is

A. no way he would have made it to the competition level he was riding in if he can't even ride properly through the basic gaits.

B. no way the judges would have missed his very blatant lack in skills and allowed him to continue for both his safety and his horses safety.

C. he made a HUGE show out of "hitting" the horse with a crop (which is also not allowed). Most likely the horse is sensative to leg pressure and jumped forward at the leg pressure and he used the crop as show (without actually hitting him) for w/e stunt it was.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well I don't speak Portugese, but I can find online languange translators and this is what that message at the end of the video said...

*We guarantee that the animal ran only with a light back pain, and that the next day was in perfect condition to jump.*

Not a perfect translation I'm sure but you get the point...to me, light back pain is STILL not normal :-( Poor horse, stunt or no stunt!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

If that was a stunt and he knowingly rode like crap over those fences, Im just as turned off by it...


----------



## Tayz

Man, that Is horrid. I hope the horse was ok..


----------

